# Helicopter to Windjammer Landing



## siesta (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at summer fares to St lucia.  Can fly to SLU which is 5 minutes from the resort, but will have a hell of a layover in Puerto Rico.  Or I can fly to UVF (115 miles from resort), and catch a helicopter to the resort.  My question is, I read that the resort does not have a helipad, so is it still possible to take the helicopter? I don't mind landing in a field. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe you could land on your villa roof LOL.
We took the helicopter from uvf to the little airport a few times. Latest last Dec.
There's really no place to land the heli near or at the resort or they would do that probably. It would be nice.
I was a little shocked to see people who took a cab to WJ from UVF, checking in while we were still checking in after we had the helicopter jump on them. But by the time we got luggage sorted, got to the heli, then rented our car at the little airport, stopped at the gas station for beer for our fridge, those people were only 20 minutes later than us getting to the resort!!
It makes you wonder was it worth the $570?? The experience is the greatest though. Saw the landslides and hurricane damage.
Life is too short to sit around for lay- overs. Its already a full day of travel getting to WJ.
Have fun!!


----------



## siesta (Jan 20, 2011)

the flight to SLU is around $750 with a big layover, the flight to UVF is under $500, and the helicopter is $110 per person one way, making the two options comparable. thanks for the help.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 20, 2011)

It is my understanding the helicopter has to land at the smaller airport that's about 20 minutes from WJL. Then you have to taxi to the resort.  Also your luggage cannot go with you on the helicopter.  You will receive it later. Not really worth it to me.


----------



## siesta (Jan 20, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> Also your luggage cannot go with you on the helicopter.  You will receive it later. Not really worth it to me.


 by receive it later, like it will be delivered to the resort? or I have to go get it from the small airport?


----------



## luvmypt (Jan 21, 2011)

siesta said:


> the flight to SLU is around $750 with a big layover, the flight to UVF is under $500, and the helicopter is $110 per person one way, making the two options comparable. thanks for the help.



What helicopter company is offering $110 one way? I reserved the St Lucia Helicopters for the end of Feb and they're $145 one way. Also the email confirmation I got from them says they'll deliver the luggage to your resort. We only have carry on so our bags will go with us.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 21, 2011)

luvmypt said:


> What helicopter company is offering $110 one way? I reserved the St Lucia Helicopters for the end of Feb and they're $145 one way. Also the email confirmation I got from them says they'll deliver the luggage to your resort. We only have carry on so our bags will go with us.



In a helicopter it's all about weight.  Just because you carried on your luggage in a large plane doesn't mean you will be able to carry it on the helicopter. You should definitely check with the helicopter company about the weight limit (including your body weight). If it is too heavy, I would also find out how long it will take to get your luggage to WJL so you can plan accordingly. Obviously, someone will have to drive it there.


----------



## legalfee (Jan 21, 2011)

siesta said:


> Looking at summer fares to St lucia.  Can fly to SLU which is 5 minutes from the resort, but will have a hell of a layover in Puerto Rico.  Or I can fly to UVF (115 miles from resort), and catch a helicopter to the resort.  My question is, I read that the resort does not have a helipad, so is it still possible to take the helicopter? I don't mind landing in a field. Thanks in advance.



I don't know where you live but US Airways in Charlotte has direct flights.


----------



## luvmypt (Jan 21, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> In a helicopter it's all about weight.  Just because you carried on your luggage in a large plane doesn't mean you will be able to carry it on the helicopter. You should definitely check with the helicopter company about the weight limit (including your body weight). If it is too heavy, I would also find out how long it will take to get your luggage to WJL so you can plan accordingly. Obviously, someone will have to drive it there.



In my confirmation email, plus me asking directly, they said we are allowed standard size carry on which is what we have. They didn't say anything about weight but our last trip with carry on the bags weighed about 25 pounds. I guess I'll let you know what happens when we get back.


----------



## siesta (Jan 21, 2011)

luvmypt said:


> In my confirmation email, plus me asking diectly, they said we are allowed standard size carry on which is what we have. They didn't say anything about weight but our last trip with carry on the bags weighed about 25 pounds. I guess I'll let you know what happens when we get back.


 please do, thanks.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi siesta. the heli was $145 a person in Dec. Unless they have a different rate for the summer????? $110 doesn't sound right.
You're allowed a cary on. We got lucky once when it was only 3 of us and a baby on my lap on the flight so they squeezed all our luggage in the helicopter. Last time it was 4 of us and another couple so the luggage went by the helicopter company's taxi to the resort. It was quite fast..delivered in an hour after us.
The helicopter is definatly a great experience. We are impatient people and it's fast. We don't do plane changes, only direct flights. Also be patient with booking your flights. With our Canadian airlines there's always a sale on or soon will be. I get our family of 4 direct to SLU for $2000CDN.


----------



## luvmypt (Jan 21, 2011)

I emailed St Lucia Helicopter about the carry on weight and they replied saying 40 pounds max so it looks like I can add a another shirt or two.


----------



## siesta (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the link where I saw $110, maybe it's not updated
http://windjammer-resort.com/airport-transfers.html

Thanks for the car ry-on info


----------



## luvmypt (Jan 21, 2011)

siesta said:


> Here is the link where I saw $110, maybe it's not updated
> http://windjammer-resort.com/airport-transfers.html
> 
> Thanks for the car ry-on info



I would say that's the St Lucia Helicopter http://stluciahelicopters.com/airport_shuttles.htm seeing how the fax number is the same and the phone number is two digits off. Maybe that's a new number on their website. The $110 is out of date from reading past reviews. The posted rate is $145 per individual one way on their website. It's going to cost us $145 x 4 or $580 to fly up and back. I'm somewhat impatient as lobsterlover so the sooner I get there the better I like it. After all, I'm on vacation.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 21, 2011)

We do enjoy the long leisurly drive back down to the airport at the end of the week. Its so scenic. Maybe because we want to stretch our departure out as long as possible! But we're always in a hurry for that first rum punch.


----------



## luvmypt (Jan 21, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> We do enjoy the long leisurely drive back down to the airport at the end of the week. Its so scenic. Maybe because we want to stretch our departure out as long as possible! But we're always in a hurry for that first rum punch.



I'll have a rummy or two for you when I get there...:whoopie: Our flight doesn't depart until 4 and we don't have to be at SLU helicopter pad until 2. It's not until Oct 1st when we have our next vacation in Aruba so we'll milk this one for all it's worth.

While we're on the subject of St Lucia feel free to post any and all info you have that would be pertinent to us first timers. I'm sure other people would be interested as well.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 27, 2011)

*Windjammer Landing St. Lucia, all inclusive or not?*

Thanks to a Tugger sighting, we got an exchange to Windjammer Landing.  Can anyone tell me about the difference between all inclusive or not, since it is optional.  Besides food and drink, what else does it include?

Normally we eat breakfast in the unit, a light lunch, and go out for dinner.


----------



## luvmypt (Feb 18, 2011)

For those who's taken the helicopter from SLU to UVF, do you go through security at SLU or UVF? Thank you.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 18, 2011)

UVF, when you get on your plane.


----------



## riverside (Feb 19, 2011)

JudyH said:


> Thanks to a Tugger sighting, we got an exchange to Windjammer Landing.  Can anyone tell me about the difference between all inclusive or not, since it is optional.  Besides food and drink, what else does it include?
> 
> Normally we eat breakfast in the unit, a light lunch, and go out for dinner.



Unless you are a HUGE drinker, the ai will not be worth it to you.  We ate 2 meals a day and had a few drinks and it was still worth it to not take the a.i.  At the last time we were there, the extras aren't much.  The water sports such as kayaks, sailboats, etc are included no matter what.  I think maybe the afternoon snorkeling trip was included instead of the extra $5.00 pp.


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 20, 2011)

AI pretty much guarantees (with a few exceptions) that guests remain on the property for ALL food/drink, and even then it's not worth it.   This isn't saying one can't physically leave the property for sightseeing but you'd want to eat/drink on the property as much as possible to get your money's worth (which I don't think one ever hits unless they're a drunk fish every day).


----------



## JudyH (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, all I want to do is sail.


----------



## luvmypt (Feb 21, 2011)

We were thinking of doing the AI but after reading the AI posts we decided to spend our money in the nearby restaurants. With that being said, are there any nice restaurants in Gros Islet or Castries that require long pants? I'd rather not bring them if I don't have to.


----------



## luvmypt (Mar 9, 2011)

We got back from our stay at the Windjammer in St Lucia Saturday. We had fun taking the helicopter up and back. It was a little windy going up so the helicopter did a nice dance around it's X, Y and Z axis. Coming back was a lot smoother and the helicopter flew a straighter path. When we go back we'll definitely do it again.

I took pictures going up and back. You can see them at the link below. I was amazed at seeing all the mud slides from the October hurricane.

Don


----------



## siesta (Mar 9, 2011)

nice pics, and thanks for sharing.
btw, did you go to any restaraunts that would have required pants?


----------



## luvmypt (Mar 9, 2011)

siesta said:


> nice pics, and thanks for sharing.
> btw, did you go to any restaurants that would have required pants?



The Dragonfly restaurant on site required pants which we didn't eat at. Off site, we ate at The Buzz and Big Chef Steakhouse and wore nice shorts with Polo shirt. Both of these restaurants were outstanding as far as food and atmosphere and they were also kind of pricey. The Filet Migon I had at Big Chef was the best ever.

Don


----------

